# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ پیرامون انتخاب رشته > دانشگاه ها >  **پزشکی** داشنگاه تهران یا شهیدبهشتی

## Arshia Afzali

خیلی از دوستان آشنایی کافی با این دو دانشگاه برتر کشور در زمینه پزشکی ندارند.اتفاقی که در تمام کنکور های سراسری سالیان قبل افتاده است این است که رتبه های برتر کنکور در زیر گروه تجربی در انتخاب رشته ی خود دانشگاه تهران را بالا تر از شهید بهشتی می زنند.اما آیا این دلیلی بر بهتر بودن سطح علمی و آموزشی این دانشگاه است؟

اول لازم است توضیحی در مورد "طرح آموزش نوین پزشکی" یا "reforme" بدهم.این طرح در سال های اخیر در تمام دانشگاه های پزشکی جهان در حال اجرا است که تفاوت آن با آموزش های دیگر در نحوه چینش درس ها و ترتیب خواندن درس هاست.این روش بسیار پر بازده تر و مفید تر در یادگیری است و تبدیل به استاندارد های جهانی شده است.

این دو دانشگاه هم در حال اجرا ی این طرح هستند با این تفاوت که دانشگاه شهید بهشتی مبتکر این طرح در ایران بوده و 8 سال است که این طرح را اجرا می کند.این در حالی است که دانشگاه تهران تنها 2 سال است که این طرح را اجرا می کند.بدیهی است که نحوه ی اجرای این طرح در دانشگاه شهید بهشتی بسیار بهتر و پر بازده تر است.این مطلب با توجه به برنامه ی آموزشی و کلاس های این دو دانشگاه کاملا مشهود است...

بنا بر گفته ی دانشجویان و حتی برخی از اساتید دانشگاه تهران سطح علمی و آموزشی در دانشگاه شهید بهشتی بالاتر از دانشگاه تهران است.اما این سوال پیش می آید که چرا رتبه های برتر کنکور پزشکی دانشگاه تهران را انتخاب می کنند؟

سال های قبل از اجرای طرح نوین پزشکی دانشگاه تهران نسبت به بهشتی سطحی بالاتر داشت.اما با ورود این طرح به دانشگاه های ایران این وضعیت تغییر کرد.اما اکثر رتبه های برتر کنکور بنا به همین اسم و رسمی که دانشگاه تهران در سال های دور برای خود جمع کرده است،این دانشگاه را انتخاب می کنند و شناخت کافی بر مسائل دیگر این دانشگاه نداند.

اما چرا هنوز رتبه ی جهانی پزشکی دانشگاه تهران از دانشگاه شهید بهشتی بالاتر است؟یکی از مهمترین عواملی که رتبه ی جهانی دانشگاه ها را تعیین می کنند،مقالاتی است که از اساتید دانشگاهی در مجلات و نشریات معتبر جهانی به چاپ می رسد.و چون اساتید قدیمی این دانشگاه که قبل از طرح نوین پزشکی در این دانشگاه درس می خواندند،دارای مقالات بیشتری هستند،رتبه ی جهانی بالاتری نسبت به شهید بهشتی دارند.پس این دلیلی بربالاتر و بهتر بودن سطح آموزشی تهران نسبت به بهشتی نیست...

جو دانشجو ها هم در دانشگاه تهران بسیار خشک تر و رقابتی تر است،در حالی که دانشگاه بهشتی جوی دوستانه تر دارد.

اما یک حسن دانشگاه تهران در بیمارستان های آموزشی بهتری است که دارد...

اما کلام آخر اینکه در رشته ی پزشکی مهمترین فاکتور موفقیت و درخشش شما،خود شما هستید.اگر خود شما با پشت کار و با انگیزه ای که طی این سال ها نباید سرد شود ادامه دهید،در هر دانشگاهی هم که باشید موفق می شوید...
سایت انرژی اتمی...

شما چقدر با این موافقید؟

----------

